# $100 Canister Battle! (Poll)



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope I didn't mislead you thinking you were going to win a 100$ for having a kick ass canister filter lol

So here's the deal, I have about 100 bucks to spend on a Canister filter for my 55 Gal African Cichlid tank and was wondering what would be the best for my buck. (Keep in mind I have an additional HOB filter on the tank rated for a 55gal)

Cascade 1000 vs Aquatop CF400UV

To the stats:

*Cascade 1000*
100 Gallon rated 
265gph

*Price: $94.99*
*Reviews: 4.5 Stars*

*Link:* http://www.amazon.com/Cascade®-Cani...8&qid=1347153176&sr=8-1&keywords=cascade+1000

*Aquatop CF400UV*
100 Gallon Rated
370 Gph
UV 9W Sterilizer
4 Stage

*Price: $99.99*
*Reviews: 4 Stars*

*Link:* http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-CF400...ie=UTF8&qid=1347151789&sr=1-4&keywords=sunsun

Obviously by looking at the stats Aquatop is clearly the winner due to it pushes more GPH and has a 9w UV included. But, i'm a high believer on reviews and the Cascade has tons of great reviews all over. So i'm looking for advice from you all, some of you may even use one of these.

Let me know what you think! Who's the winner in your eyes?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never used either canister so I can't specifically comment, but the Aquatop sounds a little fishy to me...

High GPH and including the UV sterilizer sounds like they're trying to push their product with impressive numbers and extra gimmicks. Stuff that looks good when comparing two boxes side by side, but doesn't really say much about the quality of the product.

IMO ignore the GPH rating (it's actually not that important, even though it's the first thing people usually look at to assess their filters) and go with the one that has the larger capacity for bio-media, has replacement parts available, and offers the best manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I would go with aquatop. 
I use AQUATOP CF-500UV on my 55g and I love it. It is very quiet and very efficient.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know the Aquatop at all, so can't comment. But I've had a Cascade on oneof my 75's for several years with no noise, no problems and good flow.


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have not experienced either but what works really well is a Rena XP2 which is in the same neighborhood as these two filters and works great just another idea hope you dont mind!


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

As an addedum, some manufacturers of cannister filters have it in small print that the gph rating is based on no media in the filter. So if gph is important to you, then take note.
I have a Rena Filstar 2 on my 75 gallon and the rating is 300 gph. I use one 30 ppi sponge filter and one 20 ppi sponge filter and a polishing filter. I would not be surprised if I am getting 225 gph or less.


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with either of those either. I do however use and love my Diatom Filter by Vortex.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought a slightly used Cascade 1000 from a member on our local forum. It didn't come with a few of the connections since the guy wasn't using them.

I searched all over the web for spare parts and even a users manual. I emailed Penn Plax on Monday and I got my parts yesterday via UPS. 

No charge, no proof of purchase. They sent me a PDF of the manual and I told them which parts I needed. Very good customer service from Penn Plax. I'm happy with them and my filter!


----------

